# Mobile Coffee trike setup - Thoughts on power etc



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Im looking to build up a coffee cart as a new project this year.

Currently thinking of running a lever setup with grind on demand grinder, and potentially a very simple brewed coffee setup with a seperate work surface to brew single origin on Aeropress. As it stands, the setup I'm looking at will all be normal power ratings, no commercial draw

Im wondering about power, as to start with I want to be fully flexible to be able setup anywhere (this will also enable easy event setups) and then hopefully set up a more permanent pop up style residence in fixed spots.

Im quite lucky to be picking up a cart from someone who no longer has use for it, so getting it for a great price but this is all self financed (unless I turn to the joys of kickstarter).

Has anyone got any thoughts or experience or better yet links to any good power options.

Thanks!


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Olljones said:


> Im looking to build up a coffee cart as a new project this year.
> 
> Currently thinking of running a lever setup with grind on demand grinder, and potentially a very simple brewed coffee setup with a seperate work surface to brew single origin on Aeropress. As it stands, the setup I'm looking at will all be normal power ratings, no commercial draw
> 
> ...


No experience but I've seen a few mobile coffee rickshaws, bikes on ebay. IIRC some were solar powered but have a butchers on ebay and read the description to see what people have done. That's until someone provides a better answer.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you looked into (near) espresso brewing with Aeropress, it might reduce costs?

Check out this article: http://perfectdailygrind.com/interview-with-hands-free-gas-powered-aeropress-inventors/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Aeropress and Espresso are 2 very different drinks

I would wager that an Aeropress only cart would fail

People expect Espresso based drinks on the go

As for power options they are;

Gas machine with a Leisure battery+inverter for the grinder

Electric machine and grinder powered by generator + inverter / direct electricity supply via a power board

You may wish to speak to a company such as Towability for advice. But you should do so only if you wish to use their services

For DIY you might not find much assistance from trailer converters or cart builders

Where are you planning on trading from (eg Have you secured a pitch?)

Will you have access to reliable power or will you have to be fully self contained?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

To be fully independent you will either need a dial fuel machine plus a small (say 1500watt) generator or an electric machine and a BIG generator. Which is chosen depends on if you expect to run at indoor venues that prohibit gas.

I would expect that a big generator will be prohibitive in both cost and the weight that would need to be pulled around.

Dual fuel would require you to haul gas bottles too.

The small generator option Might be handled by lesser capacity still if the motors it needs to run (grinder, pump) are themselves small.

Don't know anything about gas but can help further on generator selection if you want


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Aeropress and Espresso are 2 very different drinks
> 
> I would wager that an Aeropress only cart would fail
> 
> People expect Espresso based drinks on the go


Fair play!


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree on the brewed coffee stand, its not really something as a stand alone thing that would be strong enough to be a viable thing. Ive current secured a trike (a dutch cargo style one) that was previously setup as a tea stand so it is actually setup up with a hot water dispenser powered by gas.

Id rather try for a setup that is dual purpose, I.E that can be setup as a complete stand alone unit where being reliant on power source is not an issue, but also so that when power is available I can run off that instead.

I dont have a pitch arranged yet but have been in talks with a local events trader that will happily accommodate me for future events, but this, to begin with as a project, is something that I can do gradually, work some singular events and then potentially use that momentum into something more regular, which in turn could lead to a summer location.

Ive toyed with the idea of having 2 smaller setups, i.e. one main area for espresso (1/2 group) grinder, knock box, pitcher rinser. Then alongside that, more of a storage system to that setup with a bike that is solely built out with storage in mind i/e gas powered fridge, water dispenser etc.

Im aware that means two setups, but that could give the option of different configurations based on different events.

Its still early days, but after seeing a 2 group lever today that runs on mains power (and several charged car battery style batteries when not) I'm all the more enthusiastic about getting started with it.

Currently, Im only 2 wheels (lets see it as a green option) so carting around heavy additional generators and gear is a no until car action (a cliche new years resolution)


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

ye do like a man with a plan, good luck with your venture o.j, just a thought came to me reading your post, you never see home roasters selling fresh roasted beans from cart,might be something to consider or not,


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

A few have done that in manchester, passion fruit roasters and ancoats!

Id love to roast coffee, but Im a firm believer that roasting coffee is its own skill and an incredible skill at that, Im happy to be turning the end product into something as delicious as possible.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just a thought, would you be powering a separate water boiler if you're planning on doing brewed? That'll ramp up your power draw, if so. If not you'd probs need a quickly recovering machine.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I think there's a lot of logistics to think about. We have some guys near us that do it using a van, but obviously that's different. Perhaps a mobile trike would work better as a mobile version of a ore existing cafe rather than standalone? Just throwing the suggestion out there.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I know a few people who have made the bike/trike thing work and a few who haven't. Where are you going to be based?


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Thats the plan so far, save the drain for any tea/black coffee etc. The bike I'm buying has a water boiler currently powered by gas. So I'm thinking of maybe running a fridge and the hot water from the gas and battery power the espresso machine, grinder, flojet etc.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ah okay. You'd be best off that way. Especially with a nice lever mc.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

No wait, I meant the other way round. Run a machine and boiler off of gas and the fridge and grinder off of battery.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Was going to say, I'm sure the gas would be much more efficient for the machine!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah definitely. I'd ideally want to be placed near a decent power supply with a distro for the continuity but needs must.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it pedal powered this cart?


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Will be gas or elec powered


----------

